# What are all the disadvantages of mass media on the people?



## Ronhelps (Nov 16, 2011)

I have to write a debate against Mass media. I have a few points but i still need some bullet points to further make my debate better. Please help me.


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Ronhelps, I see that this is your first post, so welcome to APC!

That said, your post is really off-topic. This forum is for new members to introduce themselves and describe their interest in planted aquaria. I will move your post to the Water Bucket, which is a forum for topics not directly related to aquatic plants.

Please post again, and tell us about how you became interested in planted tanks.

Thanks,
Michael


----------

